# sending presets to someone



## Ian.B

can someone explain, give me link on how I go about sending someone one or more of my LR presets so they can use it 
"sending" : I thinking email or via forums/FB

Thanks for reading


----------



## Johan Elzenga

Presets are just text files, so you can simply send them by email. In the Lightroom preferences, there is a button to open the presets folder. That's how you and the receiver can locate that folder.


----------



## Ian.B

Thanks Johan; appreciated


----------



## lethosq

n the Lightroom preferences, there is a button to open the presets folder.


----------



## Ian.B

thank you lethosq


----------

